# Boat seats mildewed, what to do?



## D Buck (Oct 22, 2004)

I recently took the cover off my 2o' sea ray and the seats are mildewed I used different cleaners and no luck. The dirt came off but they are still colored grey . What is the best stuff to use? Can a bleach solution be used on vinyl, white,.Is there a way to redye them? Any Ideas ? Thanks D Buck


----------



## enfield (Apr 13, 2003)

I don't know how to remove mildew from vinyl boat seats. If I did, my last boat would have sold with better looking seats. The cover is the cause of the mildew - either the boat or the cover was damp when the cover was put on. You really need some active ventilation under any boat cover, like a solar-powered fan at least, and I'm not sure that would be 100% effective. I now prefer to keep boats under the carport, uncovered. If you're leaving the boat in the water, loose-fitting seat and console covers and NO boat cover might be better. I blame shrink-wrapping for rotting out the front deck in my last boat. I would have been better off just covering the console, removing the seats and letting the rain and snow have its way with my boat.

Yeah, boat covers do keep all the leaves out and prevent sun fading. But all in all, they're a PITA.


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

D Buck said:


> I recently took the cover off my 2o' sea ray and the seats are mildewed I used different cleaners and no luck. The dirt came off but they are still colored grey . What is the best stuff to use? Can a bleach solution be used on vinyl, white,.Is there a way to redye them? Any Ideas ? Thanks D Buck


What have you tried so far? I use Simple Green full strength, for my Fifth Wheel awning, Cleans the mold off good, spray on let it sit, hit it with the power washer. I heard oxiclean works good too


----------



## Still Wait'n (Nov 25, 2005)

Theres a product called Thunder Blast and it works real well. I bought it at Dollar General. I would use it at full strength and let it sit for awhile and scrub off.


----------



## hungry hunter (Jan 11, 2005)

try a product called krazy klean sold at west marine it cleans vinyl really good I believe they also carry other products specifically for mildew but I have not tried them try looking them up on line


----------



## FreeTime (Jan 8, 2001)

I know it sounds strange but this worked me.

I took a box of Arm & Hammer Baking Soda, dumped it in a bucket with hot water. Mix it up good and scrub away. This worked like a champ on my vinyl awning for the camper, boat seats, boat cover, etc. 

Give it a try.

Dave


----------



## Jigawhat (Dec 21, 2004)

Bleach and water. Let it sit on the surface for 20-30 seconds or so. 
The same thing happened to me when I uncovered the boat at the beginning of the season. Must have put it away while there was still a good amount of moisture still in the boat. 

I first tried Krud Kutter (sp?). Then used Bleach and water. The bleach did wonders. 

I have an '89 Sea Ray w/ white Vinyl with Blue inserts. The bleach didn't affect the blue as long as you wash it off with water after you apply it.

edit: A good amount of elbow grease is needed as well....


----------



## D Buck (Oct 22, 2004)

I tried a multi surface cleaner, and will t ry something from the marine store. My wife was worried that bleach would make the vinyl brittle. thanks . Any body else have something that works?


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Using bleach or tilex type cleaners wont harm vinyl if you dont let it sit to long and rinse it good. Ill use bleach/tilex then wash with dishsoap and water, then treat with a conditioner. A good vinyl (Armorall, 303, etc.) conditioner with UV protector applied immediately afterwards works wonders and helps prevent the mildew from reforming.


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

Burksee, you are correct and incorrect, bleach will not hurt the vinyl but can break down and damage stichings and some backings on vinyl. The preferred method is to use ammonia and water, one part ammonia to two parts water this will also kill the mold. Then after rinsing follow up with the other products mentioned.


----------



## Bunny (May 23, 2006)

I used tilex on my boat seats and it worked pretty good. Didn't dis-color the seats and cleaned the mold & mildew... just don't leave it on too long.


----------



## D Buck (Oct 22, 2004)

Thyanks guys. I have been upset about the seats, and may be I can get then clean. D Buck


----------

